#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Materials Science &Corrosion >  >  >  Guidance needed.

## junior1505

Greetings of the day, experts,
Is there any handbook or some ASTM or DIN EN or BS EN or ISO standards or handbook for heat treatment of various steel grades?
Most of the customers are inviting quotes for forgings with heat treatments and that would seem to be helpful with respect to the heat treatment process before delivery and/or machining of the forgings.
Please suggest.


Regards.See More: Guidance needed.

----------


## gs153

Not aware of any standard on heat treatment. *ASM Metal Handbook Volume-4 Heat treatment* and book T*he Making, Shaping and Treating of Steel* from United steel are good references.

----------

